# The Hunger Games: 4 Film Collection - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=67833[/img] 
*Title: The Hunger Games: 4 Film Collection* 

*Movie:* :4stars:
*Video:* :4.5stars:
*Audio:* :5stars:
*Extras:* :5stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*93



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14685[/img]*Summary*
With “The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2” coming to Blu-ray this week, Lionsgate decided to bring out a giant 4 film collection that encases not only the original 5 discs of the 4 movies, but a 6th disc of special features that adds in a LOT of material to the set. Each of the individual reviews for the 4 movies are linked below to expand upon the averaged video and audio score of all the films as well as giving a more complex rundown of each individual plot for those who are new to the series. 







[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=39801[/img]

The Hunger Games - Blu-ray Review

The Hunger Games: Catching Fire - Blu-ray Review

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 1 - Blu-ray Review

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2 - Blu-ray Review




*Rating:* 

Rated PG-13 for intense sequences of violence and action, and for some thematic material



*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=39817[/img]Video overviews can be accessed in the individual links to the 4 movies listed above.











*Audio* :5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=67817[/img]Audio overviews can be accessed in the individual links to the 4 movies listed above.











*Extras* :5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9140[/img]
*Original Special Features*


*The Hunger Games*
• Metabeam Smart Remote
• BD Touch
• DTS-HD Master Audio Sound Check
• The World is Watching: Making The Hunger Games 
• Game Maker: Suzanne Collins and The Hunger Games Phenomenon
• Letters from the Rose Garden
• Controlling the Games
• A Conversation with Gary Ross and Elvis Mitchell
• Preparing for the Games: A Director's Process 
• Propaganda Film
• Marketing Gallery

*The Hunger Games: Catching Fire*
• “Surviving the Game: Making Catching Fire” – 9-part feature-length documentary
• Audio Commentary with Director Francis Lawrence and Producer Nina Jacobson
• Deleted Scenes
• Sneak Peak at "Divergent"

*The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 1*
• Audio Commentary with Director Francis Lawrence and Producer Nina Jacobson
• The Mockingjay Lives : The Making of Documentary
• Straight from the Heart : A tribute to Philip Seymour Hoffman
• Songs of Rebellion : Lorde on curating the soundtrack
• Lorde “Yellow Flicker Beat” Music video
• Deleted Scenes
• Insurgent Sneak Peek



*The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2*
• Audio Commentary with Director Francis Lawrence and Producer Nina Jacobson
• Pawns No More: The Making of "The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2"
• The Hunger Games: A Photographic Journey 
• Cinna's Sketchbook: Secrets of the Mockingjay Armor 
• Panem on Display: The Hunger Games: The Exhibition
• Jet to the Set 

*New Special Features Exclusive to the 4 Film Collection*


*The Hunger Games*

• The World is Watching: Making The Hunger Games
• Game Maker: Suzanne Collins and The Hunger Games Phenomenon 
• Letters from the Rose Garden 
• Controlling the Games 
• A Conversation with Gary Ross and Elvis Mitchell
• Preparing for the Games: A Director's Process 
• Propaganda Film 
• Stories from the Tributes
• Casting the Tributes
• Tribute Video Diaries
• Photo Album
• Stunts of The Hunger Games
• Capitol Couture: The Styles of Panem
• Weapons of the Arena
• EFFECTED: The Visual Artwork of The Hunger Games
• Feast and Famine: Creating the Food for The Hunger Games
• On the Black Carpet: The Hunger Games Premiere
• The Hunger Games: Blu-ray Menu Easter Egg


*The Hunger Games: Catching Fire*

• The Alliance: Returning Cast
• Friend or Foe: New Cast
• One Vision: A Faithful Adaptation
• The Look of The Hunger Games: Catching Fire
• The Quarter Quell Cast
• Bringing Panem to Life
• Taking Aim: Stunts and Weapons
• The Quell: On Location in Hawaii
• Battling the Clock Arena
• Coldplay "Atlas" Music Video
• Capitol Cuisine
• Inside District 12: The Hob
• Deleted Scene

*The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 1*

• Rubble and Ashes
• Utilitarian Chic
• The Propos Team
• Combat Zone
• Katniss Propo Video
• Picturing Panem 






*Overall:* :4.5stars:

The question you’re asking yourself is “Is this set worth getting vs. the individual releases”? Well, that’s a bit of a two edged question, but I have to say that this is the definitive set of the 4 films for fans. It has everything that the individual releases had (including a digital copy code for ALL 4 movies, not just “Mockingjay Part 2”) as well as a whole disc crammed to the gills with special features that rivals the special features on the other 5 discs in the 6 disc set ALONE. The only thing that you would be missing from the original releases is the DVD portion of the Combo Pack if that means something to you. Otherwise the set is about as perfect as the series is going to get, with great audio and video across the board and the new special features to really sweeten the pot. Those who have the first 3 movies may want to seriously consider double dipping for this set instead of buying the individual release. However, if special features aren’t your thing, then the other discs in the set are the exact same discs with the exact same audio/video encodes as the single releases, and it might behoove you to just pick up “Mockingjay Part 2”. HIGHLY Recommended.


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Jennifer Lawrence, Josh Hutcherson, Woody Harrelson, Liam Hemsworth
Directed by: Gary Ross : Francis Lawrence : Francis Lawrence : Francis Lawrence
Written by: Gary Ross, Suzanne Collins : Simon Beaufoy, Michael Arndt : Peter Craig, Danny Strong : Peter Craig, Danny Strong
Aspect Ratio: 2.39:1 AVC (1.78:1 AVC for parts of "Catching Fire"
Audio: English: Dolby Atmos (Dolby TrueHD 7.1 core), English DTS-HD MA 7.1, English DD 2.0, Spanish DD 5.1, 
Studio: Lionsgate
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 140 Minutes / 146 Minutes / 123 Minutes / 137 Minutes
Blu-ray Release Date: March 22nd 2016


*Buy The Hunger Games: 4 Film Collection On Blu-ray at Amazon*




*Recommendation: Highly Recommended​*





















​

More about Mike


----------

